# Open - closed



## 6aalib

How does one say open/closed in Arabic?   Eg. what would the sign on the door of a store say?     I know the verbs:  he opened = فتح   he closed = غلق    So the passive participle would be (basic verbs, maf3ool pattern):      open = maftooH  closed = maghlooq    Is that correct?    But I think I saw the sign on a store 'open' with only فتح (no vowels)...so I am not sure...


----------



## rajulbat

مفتوح maftuuh is open, 
مغلق mugliq is closed

فتح just means he opened or the verbal noun, opening.


----------



## AndyRoo

rajulbat said:


> مغلق mugliq is closed



It is mughlaq I believe.


----------



## Lark-lover

AndyRoo said:


> It is mughlaq I believe.


----------



## Qureshpor

6aalib said:


> How does one say open/closed in Arabic?   Eg. what would the sign on the door of a store say?     I know the verbs:  he opened = فتح   he closed = غلق    So the passive participle would be (basic verbs, maf3ool pattern):      open = maftooH  closed = maghlooq    Is that correct?    But I think I saw the sign on a store 'open' with only فتح (no vowels)...so I am not sure...


No, here one has verb pattern IV in operation and for this verb it is..أغلق


----------



## rajulbat

AndyRoo said:


> It is mughlaq I believe.


Thanks.


----------



## 6aalib

shukran jazilan   1. Any (simple) reason why open is 'derived' from Form I and 'closed' from Form IV?  Or is it just one of those things to memorize and know?  2. Would the same adjective words (maftuuh + mughlaq) apply to something that could be on / off?  (eg. a light switch)


----------



## cherine

6aalib said:


> shukran jazilan 1. Any (simple) reason why open is 'derived' from Form I and 'closed' from Form IV? Or is it just one of those things to memorize and know?


They're 2 different verbs, and follow different patterns.


> 2. Would the same adjective words (maftuuh + mughlaq) apply to something that could be on / off? (eg. a light switch)


No, with the light we use مُضاء/مُنار (on) and مُطْفَأ (off). You can open another thread for this.


----------



## 6aalib

ok shukran


----------



## Abu Talha

I want to mention that I think فتح can be used quite generally to open but أغلق doesn't seem to be quite as general for closing. 

For instance, it doesn't seem to be used for closing one's eyes where أغمض is often used.

If something is closed as in one layer on top of another, like a book then أطبق is used.

There are even more specialized, but uncommon verbs, like:
أشرج for closing a bag, as with a drawstring (I think)
رتق to close a ripped opening (opposite of فتق)
and others


----------



## 6aalib

can someone please confirm how you would use these verbs to say the sentence:  "open/close the books"
he opened = فتح
he closed = أغلق

I think I should use the imperative form. 

So "open the books" will be: افتح الكتب iftaH al-kutb
And "close the books" will be: اغلق الكتب aghlaq al-kutb

But Google translate does not give these sentences.  It uses:
فتح الكتب
إغلاق الكتب

I think it is using the verbal nouns. 

So is using the verbal nouns here more correct, or is that just another way to say it?

Shukran


----------



## vinyljunkie619

strictly MSA speaking, Maftou7 = Open.  Mu3'laq = Closed
In dialects it could be Maftou7 and Maqfoul
In Algerian, they use Meftu7 and Mesdud
In Egyptian, I believe they use Maftou7 and Ma2foul
In Gulf, it is Maftou7 and Magfoul

As for on/off as in Lights...
Il nour maftou7
Il nour mo6fi


----------



## 6aalib

vinyljunkie619 said:


> strictly MSA speaking, Maftou7 = Open.  Mu3'laq = Closed
> In dialects it could be Maftou7 and Maqfoul
> In Algerian, they use Meftu7 and Mesdud
> In Egyptian, I believe they use Maftou7 and Ma2foul
> In Gulf, it is Maftou7 and Magfoul
> 
> As for on/off as in Lights...
> Il nour maftou7
> Il nour mo6fi



Thank you for the answer.  
But I want to know how to use the verbs to say "open/close the books"


----------



## Hemza

6aalib said:


> Thank you for the answer.
> But I want to know how to use the verbs to say "open/close the books"



Do you mean the imperative form? It's "ifta7/aghlaq al kutub" .


----------



## 6aalib

Hemza said:


> Do you mean the imperative form? It's "ifta7/aghlaq al kutub" .



Shukran jazilan

Google translate gave the sentences using verbal nouns:
فتح الكتب and إغلاق الكتب

would that mean like "books open !" and "books closed !" ?


----------



## Hemza

6aalib said:


> Shukran jazilan
> 
> Google translate gave the sentences using verbal nouns:
> فتح الكتب and إغلاق الكتب
> 
> would that mean like "books open !" and "books closed !" ?



I advice you to avoid google translate for sentences, use it only for words. And it doesn't give you right words sometimes. What gave you google translate, means
"he/she opened the book" (فتح الكتب)
And we don't say "ighlaq", we say "aghlaq" for the imperative .

For "the books are opened" it would be "al kutub maftu7a". I think it's because you use English, and in English, it's "opened", there is no difference between one and some books. I've just tried in French "livres ouverts" and it made me the correct sentence .
And for "the books are closed", it would be: "al kutub mughlaqa".


----------



## 6aalib

Hemza said:


> I advice you to avoid google translate for sentences, use it only for words. And it doesn't give you right words sometimes. What gave you google translate, means "he/she opened the book" (فتح الكتب) And we don't say "ighlaq", we say "aghlaq" for the imperative .  For "the books are opened" it would be "al kutub maftu7a". I think it's because you use English, and in English, it's "opened", there is no difference between one and some books. I've just tried in French "livres ouverts" and it made me the correct sentence . And for "the books are closed", it would be: "al kutub mughlaqa".



Ok I get it.  I knew that using the imperative forms will be: افتح الكتب iftaH al-kutb     اغلق الكتب aghlaq al-kutb 

But yeah it was confusing me that why google was using verbal nouns, but I will try to avoid using it for sentences as you suggested

  ألف شكر


----------



## Qureshpor

For the imperative is n't it aGhl*i*q?


----------



## sidahmed

Qureshpor said:


> For the imperative is n't it aGhl*i*q?




It's the same imperative form for the verb دَخَلَ (dakhala) : أَدْخِلْ (adkhil).


----------



## akhooha

Maybe I'm all wrong here, but I thought the imperative of غَلَقَ (ghalaqa) was اِغْلِقْ (ighliq)
and the imperative of دَخَلَ was اُدْخُلْ (udkhul).
I can't recall any Form I imperatives beginning with اَ (a) . . . and certainly not with أَ (ʾa)
(although Form IV (أَفْعَلَ) imperative is أَفْعِلْ (ʾafʿil) )


----------



## OsamaAbdullah

In imperative form in Arabic
Open is افتح الباب أو افتح الكتاب
Close is اغلق الباب أو الكتاب
without any *hamze ء* because it's imperative.
And don't ever use google translate


----------



## vinyljunkie619

I am not the best person for MSA, so there will probably be an error but in Dialect it is
Algerian is "fta7 liktab"/"gfel liktab" or "shidd liktab" or "ghlig liktab"
Egyptian is "Ifta7 il kitaab" and "i2fil il kitaab"
Gulf is "Ifta7 li ktaab" and "igfil li ktaab"


----------



## OsamaAbdullah

In Syrian it is ifta7 el ktab and sakker el ktab or sakker el bab ... we don't use i2fil el kitab


----------



## sidahmed

I was tired yesterday. The rigth forms are :

دَخَلَ --> أُدْخُلْ
أَدْخَلَ --> أَدْخِلْ


----------



## 6aalib

Are you guys remembering that the verb for 'closed' here is أغلق   ?  (that is a *Form IV* verb)
the imperative for Form IV would be 'aghlaq'


----------



## akhooha

6aalib said:


> Are you guys remembering that the verb for 'closed' here is أغلق   ?  (that is a *Form IV* verb)
> the imperative for Form IV would be 'aghlaq'


Actually, Forms I, II, and IV all have the meaning of to close or to shut.
If you want to make the imperative out of Form IV, then it would be أَغْلِقْ 
(ʾaghliq).


----------



## 6aalib

sidahmed said:


> I was tired yesterday. The rigth forms are :  دَخَلَ --> أُدْخُلْ أَدْخَلَ --> أَدْخِلْ





akhooha said:


> Actually, Forms I, II, and IV all have the meaning of to close or to shut. If you want to make the imperative out of Form IV, then it would be أَغْلِقْ  (ʾaghliq).


  Ok I will have to find a good book for the derived verb forms SHUKRAN JAZEELAN


----------

